# Rasbora espes - Pork Chop Rasbora



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I just purchased 6 of the Rasbora espes and I'm curious as to whether or not they will do okay in my 10 gallon planted tank. The ph and kh in this tank are very low due to the Aqua Soil and pressurized CO2. I've read that Rasboras thrive with a ph of 6.5 but does anyone know if they'll do well with a 6.0 or lower ph and a kh of 0?

I will be getting them next week as they're being shipped out on Monday!


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

They should be fine in those conditions. Just make sure that you acclimate them accordingly (check the water that they came in).


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I had my pork chop rasbora's in a ph of about 6.2 and they were fine. Just give them some time to adapt. Maybe airate the water for a bit, put them in and slowly let the co2 drop it back to 6.0. Good luck!


----------

